

Ask HN: Quitting Job in a month. Whats next? - Jig

Friends - I have been trying things on and off in part-time for long. One way or another way things didn't work. But I am not tired. I am quitting my job next month but i don't have good idea ( Was leaning towards personal expense tracking site where u can enter expense via email, SMS, online, mobile or just send your receipt or receipt picture ). But market survey indicated that people not that kin on spending time to do that daily budget work. Majority of things are already covered with Mint so...<p>Anyone want to give hint on where I should start? Some of your pain point can help me start ball rolling
======
mattm
If you have the money saved to support yourself, take a few weeks off. You'll
get so bored that your mind will start coming up with lots of ideas about
things you can work on. Then pick the best one and start work on it.

------
nreece
Just curious, how did you conduct a market survey and what made you conclude
that there's no demand for a personal expense tracking site?

~~~
Jig
I used Survey Monkey and some one on one session with people in store like
Borders.

What I found is - people who are really running with tight budget are seeing
that as useful service but same time they don't want to spend time everyday to
enter the data. Easiest is to allow them to just send receipt pictures but
technically it is not feasible to parse image with bend paper ( people will
keep receipt in pocket so it won't be straight when they take picture ).

Whats your thought?

------
daniellemc1
Hey - what are you skills? We are looking for a CTO!

~~~
Jig
Java-J2EE Architect & Developer and Ruby Developer.

------
mathgladiator
I'd spend a month making an iPhone app... :/

~~~
mathgladiator
maybe port an old adventure-esq style game like zork (call it bork).

------
lovskogen
Why are you quitting without a (good) idea?

~~~
Jig
It seems like no time is good time to start startup. And it just getting
delayed. Thats why leaning towards just quitting and starting something and
overtime idea will get refined to make it something useful out of it.

~~~
lovskogen
I'd say a smoother transition would make for a better time.

